# Worldmark Question ...



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2012)

How many CREDITs is a $59/monthly MF paying for .... that is 708 a year?

TIA ... helping a friend ....


----------



## pacman (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is a link to the annual fees
http://www.wmcredits.net/maintenancefees.html

I'm wondering if the $59/mo includes payment on some sort of loan, as the $708/yr does not match any point range.

pacman


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2012)

Ive been looking at Worldmark and have I think I have figured out the mf

First of all most accounts are billed  billed quarterly unless you have the add on called Travel Share. which is available only when you buy retail

All accounts no matter the size pay a base fee of about $143 /year 
Then for each 2500 credits (round up) you pay about $115


Im guessing you are looking at a 8, 9 or 10000 credit account with travel share


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2012)

I am trying to figure out some charges on a Visa statement. These are billed as Worldmark by Wyndham, but it might be some other "club" charge and not the Worldmark credit MFs ..

Thank you both ...


----------



## pacman (Feb 15, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> I am trying to figure out some charges on a Visa statement. These are billed as Worldmark by Wyndham, but it might be some other "club" charge and not the Worldmark credit MFs ..
> 
> Thank you both ...



Linda

My fees are billed monthly and charged to my credit card also. I think they also show up as Worldmark by Wyndham. 

Ron - I don't have Travel Share, but my fees are billed monthly.

pacman


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2012)

pacman,
These are monthly bill fees also to a credit card. Same charging name ... pretty sure it is NOT a Worldmark credit charge. I do have a better idea - just not in a position to discuss it more at this time.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 15, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> How many CREDITs is a $59/monthly MF paying for .... that is 708 a year?
> 
> TIA ... helping a friend ....



$59.10 per month is the dues amount for a 10,000 credit WorldMark with TravelShare.  You can find a dues table Here for various account sizes with and without TravelShare.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2012)

*We have a winning answer!!!!*



cotraveller said:


> $59.10 per month is the dues amount for a 10,000 credit WorldMark with TravelShare.  You can find a dues table Here for various account sizes with and without TravelShare.



You have figured it out! It is $59.09 charge ... And that makes sense as it being a separate line item. TravelShare with a 10,000 credit account!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2012)

pacman said:


> Linda
> 
> My fees are billed monthly and charged to my credit card also. I think they also show up as Worldmark by Wyndham.
> 
> ...



good to know...Do you know if I buy credits on the secondary market, if I can change the billing...I would prefer monthly. rather than the quarterly bills the current owner gets


----------



## pacman (Feb 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> good to know...Do you know if I buy credits on the secondary market, if I can change the billing...I would prefer monthly. rather than the quarterly bills the current owner gets



Ron
I purchased resale, and set it up monthly. I can't remember if I did it online or had to phone in.

pacman


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I purchased resale and I have monthly billing.  I also only have a 5k point contract, which is the lowest number of points you can own.  I think I pay around $40 a month.  Love my WM points.  I rent at least once a year, maybe twice a year and pay the same cost for those points as I would in dues if I owned them.  WM points are awesome for flex trades and instant trades via II.  WM points are completely useless for pulling any kind of prime trade in II via an ongoing search.  In RCI, WM points are the BEST.  Cheapest way to get into DVC and NY city and places with high TPU's like Myrtle Beach in the summer.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if the monthly billing continues, but the travel share (benefit ?) doesn't transfer except to a relative on resale.

Mine bills quarterly at 3 months intervals from the aniversary date


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2012)

Im convinced ....I want some worldmark; good resorts, low mf, good exchanges....but they are expensive to buy...even that 5000 point contract will be $2000.....Ive been spoiled by too many $1 purchases on ebay


----------



## presley (Feb 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Im convinced ....I want some worldmark; good resorts, low mf, good exchanges....but they are expensive to buy...even that 5000 point contract will be $2000.....Ive been spoiled by too many $1 purchases on ebay



I hear you.  I ended up buying a 5K for $2500.  I have rented many more credits from other owners to pad my account.  I thought about buying a second account, but when owners are renting out their credits for .06/each, I can see no reason to pay another 2 or 3 grand just to have another account.  In most cases, even the MFs are cheaper renting from a mega owner than what my annual dues would be on a second account.  

I can either pay 2-3K to open another account and then .07 for each credit in annual dues.  Or, I can rent credits for .06 each from another owner and not ever dish out the initial 2-3K.  Strange system indeed.


----------



## janej (Feb 16, 2012)

Presley,

Why do you want to create a second account?   If you buy another contract and add it to your existing account, the MF per point will be lower.  

For example, I have an 8k contract paying $608.19.   I'd like to buy a 7k contract that would give me 15k points with $838.15 MF.  My MF will be $229.96 more per year.  But renting those 7k points will cost me almost twice as much especially after they added the fee for transferring points this year.    I also did not take action because of the cost of the purchase.


----------



## presley (Feb 16, 2012)

janej said:


> Presley,
> 
> Why do you want to create a second account?   If you buy another contract and add it to your existing account, the MF per point will be lower.
> 
> For example, I have an 8k contract paying $608.19.   I'd like to buy a 7k contract that would give me 15k points with $838.15 MF.  My MF will be $229.96 more per year.  But renting those 7k points will cost me almost twice as much especially after they added the fee for transferring points this year.    I also did not take action because of the cost of the purchase.



I was looking at having 2 accounts for the ability to have 2 bonus reservations at the same time, as well as an additional HKT.  The MFs are higher that way, but it would have saved me $ in the long haul, provided I could use the bonus time.  I do frequent short stays.  

I don't have to pay the $35.oo fee when I rent credits because I rent them for my own use.  If I rented them into my account and then rented them back out to another member, I'd have to pay the $35.  if I went over the 10K per year maximum.


----------



## jdunn1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I only use WM for trading.  Being that I live in Ohio, there aren't many WM resorts to choose from.  The only WM resort I might ever be intersted in booking is OceanWalk and I have found that resort almost impossible to book for Spring and Summer.  WM resorts can be booked by owners at 13 months out but there is some kind of exception to the 13 month rule where if you link two reservations, you can book 13 months and a week or 13 months and 2 weeks out -- something like that.  As a result, the primo reservations are never available at the 13 month mark because other WM owners with a lot more points than I do have taken all the good reservation.  That's the only part about WM I do not like, the ability to book rooms at more than 13 months out.

WM is such a user friendly system, too.  The customer service department is very good, in my oppinion.  It's too bad WM owners don't have full access to Wyndham properties, though.  Wyndham owners have much better access to WM properties than WM owners have of Wyndham properties.  

In RCI, I do not think there is a better trader - esepcially for the hard to get and expensive reservations.  WM trades probably about the same as Hyatt in II, but in II there are so many preference periods that getting any kind of prime trade outside of flex time is impossible.

I guess WM points are holding steady at about 2,000 for 5k-6k points, but if you buy just before Christmas, the costs is always less.  Also, you can sometimes find a good deal on wmowners.com.  I'm a fan of WM.




ronparise said:


> Im convinced ....I want some worldmark; good resorts, low mf, good exchanges....but they are expensive to buy...even that 5000 point contract will be $2000.....Ive been spoiled by too many $1 purchases on ebay


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> . . .
> 
> It's too bad WM owners don't have full access to Wyndham properties, though.  Wyndham owners have much better access to WM properties than WM owners have of Wyndham properties.



Could you elaborate on that comment?  Right now I see 26 Wyndham resorts that I can book directly with WorldMark credits.  Not very many units at each resort (2 to 6+) but they are available.

How many WorldMark resorts can a Wyndham owner book directly?


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Could you elaborate on that comment?  Right now I see 26 Wyndham resorts that I can book directly with WorldMark credits.  Not very many units at each resort (2 to 6+) but they are available.
> 
> How many WorldMark resorts can a Wyndham owner book directly?



I count 26.  Since the numbers seem to match, it is not impossable that the inventory may shift between the two programs based on demand.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> WM resorts can be booked by owners at 13 months out but there is some kind of exception to the 13 month rule where if you link two reservations, you can book 13 months and a week or 13 months and 2 weeks out -- something like that.  As a result, the primo reservations are never available at the 13 month mark because other WM owners with a lot more points than I do have taken all the good reservation.  That's the only part about WM I do not like, the ability to book rooms at more than 13 months out.



Heres what the more experienced WM owners with credits to spare are doing to beat you out of a reservation 13 months in advance...They call 13 months and a few days in advance and reserve "throwaway days"  

Heres an example...Superbowl is in New Orleans next year and you want to go Its also Mardi Gras season, so you want to spend 12 days from Feb 1, the day before the SuperBowl through Feb 12 (Fat Tuesday)

Your plan was to check in Friday Feb 1, but when you went online Jan 1, 6:00am, 13 months in advance you found the place booked...What happened

The folks the beat you out may have called Dec 30 and made their reservation for check in Wednesday Jan 30.  They have no intention of staying there those first 2 days, and they are wasting the 2000 credits, but they got the reservation they wanted by calling 2 days before you and adding throwaway days to their reservation


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 16, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Heres what the more experienced WM owners with credits to spare are doing to beat you out of a reservation 13 months in advance...They call 13 months and a few days in advance and reserve "throwaway days"
> 
> Heres an example...Superbowl is in New Orleans next year and you want to go Its also Mardi Gras season, so you want to spend 12 days from Feb 1, the day before the SuperBowl through Feb 12 (Fat Tuesday)
> 
> ...



Novel thinking.  That probably would work with Wyndham Vacation Resorts also.


----------



## learnalot (Feb 16, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Novel thinking.  That probably would work with Wyndham Vacation Resorts also.



Only in certain instances.  The Worldmark bookings are much more flexible because they allow bookings for check-in any day of the week.  With most Wyndham properties, any prime season reservations made before the Express Reservation window require check-in/out on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 16, 2012)

learnalot said:


> Only in certain instances.  The Worldmark bookings are much more flexible because they allow bookings for check-in any day of the week.  With most Wyndham properties, any prime season reservations made before the Express Reservation window require check-in/out on Friday, Saturday or Sunday.



Not only that. with Wyndham points a 4 day reservation with a friday check out and a 3 day reservation following it with a friday check in are two reservations...you wouldnt be able to make the second part when you make the first


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2012)

presley said:


> I was looking at having 2 accounts for the ability to have 2 bonus reservations at the same time, as well as an additional HKT.  The MFs are higher that way, but it would have saved me $ in the long haul, provided I could use the bonus time.  I do frequent short stays.


Oh, thanks for that reminder!  I needed to rebook one of my upcoming reservations via Bonus Time (opened _yesterday_) and cancel the earlier credit reservation.  Done.  Phew!


----------

